# missie



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

pics of missie


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww i love the scruffy puppy look, how old is she now?


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely photos - so cute!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely ... I love it when they stretch out with there legs behind them x


----------



## redcockapoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh wow, so pretty!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What a cutie, adorable


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

*sigh* gorgeous


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's a real cutie!  I love the last pis, she looks so happy.


----------

